# Putting a plow on my 1994 Toyota 4x4 Ext Cab., 6 cyl.



## andersnd (Dec 28, 2004)

Fantastic Site! I am looking into putting a used plow on my '94 Toyota PU, and I understand a 7 ' is probably my best bet. Can list members advise me as to considerations regarding frame attachment, etc. that I need to be thinking about. I used to plow with a Ford F150 when I lived in Maine 10 years ago, but the Toyota is a very different beast. There are a bunch of used plows out there in the 6' to 7' range (Fishers, Meyers, etc), but few of them have come off of a Toyota.


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

*Plow for Toyota*

Get a 6 1/2 foot Western Standard duty unimount. It's all I ever used on Toyotas (including my Tacomas) and they work great! Better move fast cause Western is in the process of discontinuing the standard duty plows in smaller (less than 7 1/2 foot) sizes. Ignore all the bunk about using the Western sport utility plow or the suburbanite/homesteader - they're too light duty and far too weak. If you have a 5 speed you might up to the 7 foot standard but no heavier than that. FYI, the automatic trans is the weak link in any Toyota truck; the rack and pinion steering (Tacoma only) is the weak link in the Tacomas...


----------



## lawlopez (Jan 15, 2004)

I have a 6.5 ' Fisher on a '93.
works ok.
could use a lift kit, though.
Likes to drag the plow.

But my it works out well.

Most days my wife swipes and plows our driveway!


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have a 6'8" Snoway on my 96 4runner.....has worked great for 2 seasons.

Derek


----------



## lawlopez (Jan 15, 2004)

I like the fisher because i have it.

The minute mount takes way more than a minute.

still, it's not that bad.

how much trouble are the other mounts ?


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

I always ran Western Unimounts on my Toys/Tacomas - They're probably just a little better than the Fisher, take about 5-10 minutes and only a few minor struggles pushing it around to get it on and off. Not bad with the 6 1/2 std plow cause it's only about 500 pounds. For a little truck it moves snow though! 

I'd never buy another one for a full size truck since they came out with the Ultramount.Too bad they don't make the Ultramount for the small trucks, that's the ticket.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

The Snoway takes 1 minute or less. 3 Pins and 2 cables...

Derek


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

Just out of curiosity how much does the sno-way weigh???


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

300 lbs. is what the Snoway weighs


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

Okey dokey - The Western 6 1/2 and the Fisher 6 1/2 each go about 500 lbs...


----------

